# fence advice needed



## billmac (Sep 8, 2008)

As soon as the ground thaws we're going to start putting up fencing for our new goats. We're making do with electro-net right now.

We're going to use woven wire with a supplemental hot wire on the inside. I'm going to cut my own cedar posts.

Here are my questions: How small, diameter wise, can a decent cedar post be (assuming we use big ones on the corners)? What post spacing do you use? Do you use a stretcher to get maximum tautness?

Thanks


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

I like posts to be at least the size of a 4x4 as it makes the whole fence much sturdier 

I had one person stretch and hold while another staples it to the fence.


----------



## Thanatos (Mar 16, 2009)

Yep i like 4x4 too but on the non-structural areas I use the steel barbed wire post(the ones with the little nubs on em). but I used chain link so my result will prolly be different from yours.


----------

